# Trek Powerfly FS First Ride Review



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

So Trek has been in the ebike market for a few years now, but the bikes were never available here in the US. This year, they're bringing four ebike models into the US. Three 29" hardtail a and fully.









They didn't hold a US press launch, but they invited MTBR along for the Euro launch, which was held in Flims, Switzerland. This place bills itself as an e-bike destination and they've built out an infrastructure that includes maps/signage, trails, and charging stations. It was really impressive.









You can catch the full story here:

Trek Powerfly 9 FS Plus e-bike first ride review - Mtbr.com









Let me know if you have any questions about the bike. Unfortunately, they only had the FS 9 available to ride, which won't be brought to the US...but the spec isn't too dissimilar.


----------



## DannyvG (Apr 21, 2014)

They should have ebike specific plus size tyres because a bit of extra weight is less an issue. I would rather have added durability.



Linktung said:


> Can you give any details on how Europe is dealing with e-bike explosion?....


I thought this was about a bike review.

In the Netherlands most ebikes are used for commuting or for pleasure trips on road. Ebikes are allowed everywhere where also regular bikes are allowed. Some people have the speed pedelacs but those are considered mopeds and are not allowed on trails. Also on trails an ebike is rarely spotted while on road you see them all the time.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Stay on topic guys, this is a bike review for a certain model, this thread does not need to address access or legalities in specific area's there are already threads for that.


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

MTBR_Saris said:


> They didn't hold a US press launch, but they invited MTBR along for the Euro launch, which was held in Flims, Switzerland. This place bills itself as an e-bike destination and they've built out an infrastructure that includes maps/signage, trails, and charging stations. It was really impressive.


Sounds on topic to me....


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

MTBR_Saris said:


> ...
> So Trek has been in the ebike market for a few years now, but the bikes were never available here in the US. This year, they're bringing four ebike models into the US. Three 29" hardtail a and fully.
> ...
> You can catch the full story here:
> ...


Thanks for the review! 

Have you ridden the Turbo Levo & can you give us a comparison of those 2 models?

The Powerfly 8 FS & Turbo Levo are the 2 I'm seriously considering. Test rides on both next week.

Any clues or comparisons would be appreciated.

Catfish ...


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

I have not ridden the Turbo on trails yet, but Francis has (review here). Internally, we consider the Specialized to be the best e-MTB on the market. Plus, it doesn't look like your typical e-bike, so it's easier to fly under the radar.

The two bikes are a little different. The Levo has 10mm more travel front/ rear and a slacker HA (although the Powerfly geo is adjustable).

I currently have the Trek FS8 in for review. Bone stock, the tires and brakes are disappointing. It pushes into corners and you have to anticipate braking because the thing does not want to slow down. The chainslap is also distracting.

The nice thing about the Trek is that is uses the BOSCH system, so secondary (or replacement batteries) will be cheaper in the long run. There's just more brands who use it. I also like that you can manage the power on the fly, where as you have to reach down (or use a cellphone app) to change power on the Turbo.

Hope that helps. Interested to hear your feedback after your demo rides!


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

MTBR_Saris said:


> I have not ridden the Turbo on trails yet, but Francis has (review here). Internally, we consider the Specialized to be the best e-MTB on the market. Plus, it doesn't look like your typical e-bike, so it's easier to fly under the radar.
> ...
> I currently have the Trek FS8 in for review. Bone stock, the tires and brakes are disappointing. It pushes into corners and you have to anticipate braking because the thing does not want to slow down. The chainslap is also distracting.
> ...
> Hope that helps. Interested to hear your feedback after your demo rides!


Thanks for the reply. I'd read Francis' Turbo review a couple of times. 

I've had one Turbo demo so far, but not on dirt. Its oem tires looked like they'd be SPOOKY in the dirt. Kinda like your FS8 tire description. Did 2 steep +400ft hills in the middle power setting. Not easily, but I was impressed with the power. The eco setting might have been enough assist for me, but didn't think to try it. <D'OH!>

For reference; 62yo, 220lbs, bad knee, 2-wheeled endorphin junkie.  I could not have pedaled my SC Hightower up those hills. Pushing uphill is VERY hard on my knee. <OUCH!>

So power-assist wise I liked the Turbo a lot & adapted quickly. I own a Sondors Thin & have ridden several other ebikes that friends own. The tires worked ok on the street, but the brakes were merely so-so down those hills.

The local hills will be dry enough to ride soon, so I got dirt demos scheduled for both (Turbo & Powerfly) on Wednesday.

Thanks again. Looking forward to your FS8 review and me getting some dirt clues on Wednesday. 

Catfish ...


----------



## jgbackes (Jan 8, 2017)

I just got mine today. I will probably move the 500 AH battery over to my daily driver (XM700+).

I haven't had a chance to play with all of the features yet. Got the sag adjusted and played around the neighborhood for a while.

My first impression is that this is a MONSTER hill climber. 

It does seem that I'm going to have to learn all of the basic maneuvers over again, this bike is very heavy. I was unable to do manuals, bunny hops or wheelies - not a very promising start. My plan is to head over to a park with lots of grass and practice, practice, practice before my first mud-fest.

jeff


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

jgbackes said:


> I just got mine today. I will probably move the 500 AH battery over to my daily driver (XM700+).
> ...
> My plan is to head over to a park with lots of grass and practice, practice, practice before my first mud-fest.
> ...


Congratulations!!! Got mine Dec.30th. 116 miles 1st week! 

Like Saris said, the brakes seemed weak & those tires SUX to be plus-sized. Otherwise I LOVE mine!

Got an XT rear disk upgrade after I fried the oem during demo <D'OH!>. LBS claimed it had metal brake pads, but I pulled out organic when I installed the J04C metals with heatsinks.

Much better brakes now.

Those oem tires work fine at slow speeds or on pavement. Do NOT go near clay mud with 'em. Can you say Moose Snot on Teflon? ;-)

Maxxis DHF+DHR2s ordered and will go tubeless when I install.

Still working on the suspension settings & tire pressures. These plus tires have a bounce at some pressures that you should not try to dial out with the shock. Waiting for Maxxis to finish suspension tuning.

Although the Bosch/Trek Ride+ Manual delivered with bike shows how to use the "Walk Assist" button & function, it does not work. Had dealer look into it, and claims Trek claims the feature is illegal in USA, so they spec a version from Bosch withOUT the feature. Grrr...

It IS a serious hill climber ... until I run out of oxygen. I must stop pedaling to pant anyway. She waits patiently. 

Good luck with yours!

Catfish ...


----------



## jgbackes (Jan 8, 2017)

Got all of my Shimano upgrades ordered:

Shimano XTR Br-M9020 Trail Disc Brake Front Brake Kit, Pre Bled
Shimano XTR Br-M9020 Trail Disc Brake Rear Brake Kit, Pre Bled
Shimano RT99 Freeza Centerlock Rotor Black, 180Mm
Shimano RT99 Freeza Centerlock Rotor Black, 203Mm
Shimano XTR RD-M9000 11 Speed Rear Derailleur GS Cage
Shimano XTR SL-M9000 11 Speed Shift Lever Right, 11 Speed

Should be in before Saturday so I have something to work on between playoff games. 

I wasn't thinking of upgrading tires right off the bat, but maybe that's a good idea. I'll read some reviews and see if I can come up with some ideas of what to get. Thanks for the tip on the Maxxis tires.

I'll post a review when I get all of the parts installed.

jeff


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Couple questions, can run 29er wheels on this to or is it just plus? and has anyone compared this to a Scott E genius? my LBS carries both brands but does not have any in stock but can order me one.


----------



## jgbackes (Jan 8, 2017)

smi-2727,

It would be a very tight fit there is very little clearance between the crown of the Yari and the top of the tire.

I would stick with the 27.5 that it comes with.

jeff


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

jgbackes said:


> smi-2727,
> 
> It would be a very tight fit there is very little clearance between the crown of the Yari and the top of the tire.
> 
> ...


Thanks, One more question, I'm 5'11'' what size bike should I ride 18.5 or 19.5?


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

sml-2727 said:


> Couple questions, can run 29er wheels on this to or is it just plus? and has anyone compared this to a Scott E genius? my LBS carries both brands but does not have any in stock but can order me one.


The Yari is designed for 27.5+/29", sez so on the back of the right fork leg.









Front view with Minion DHF 27.5x2.8 with ~7/8" clearance.









No photo, but measures ~5/8" clearance with my DHR 29x2.3

Go for it!

Catfish ...


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

MTBR_Saris said:


> ...
> I currently have the Trek FS8 in for review. Bone stock, the tires and brakes are disappointing. It pushes into corners and you have to anticipate braking because the thing does not want to slow down. The chainslap is also distracting.
> ...


Minions, J04C metal pads (came with resins), and switched to moto brakes (right-front). Still 2-finger brakes (as designed), but she can slow & corner my fat ass with confidence now! 

I've not had this derailleur before. A friend showed me the "clutch lever" back there. <D'OH!> Chain rattle disappeared for me when I engaged the clutch. Mine shifts nicely & seems solid.

Changing handlebars today to finish ergo tuning. Its a keeper! 

Catfish ...


----------



## jgbackes (Jan 8, 2017)

Well, live and learn. The stock hubs are 6 bolt (unlike my XM700+) so the rotors I purchased won't fit .

If I stay Shimano, I can upgrade to XT rotors, but nothing "higher" from Shimano. I have not had a solid day of good weather since I bought this bike and the little patches of riding I've done have been fun but nothing great so far.

Looking forward to some summer fun!

jeff


----------



## jgbackes (Jan 8, 2017)

*A few pictures of my Powerfly FS*

Hope you enjoy these pictures


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Which fenders & how well do they work?

Catfish ...


----------



## jgbackes (Jan 8, 2017)

Here are the fenders I purchased for my bike.


SKS Germany Shockblade II Bike Fender for 26-Inch and 27.5-Inch Bikes
SKS Grand M.O.M. MTB Oversized Mudguard Rear Bicycle Fender

Both are available on Amazon, but check your LBS first.

They have both kept me much cleaner than expected with mud, and "almost" dry in the rain. Adjusting the rear fender so be just high enough takes a while.

jeff


----------

